# HELP. My partner was diagnosed with IBS. What now?



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

My partner is only 24 and he was recently diagnosed with IBS and I do not know what to do. I can feel it is affecting our life. He can't go out nowadays and he's really afraid that it will affect his future dealings. He can't even go out on a date night with me and do the things we used to do. I also noticed that he's losing weight. He has difficulties swallowing and can't eat properly. He also has unexplained vomiting and I can really see that it's killing him.

It's so depressing and I've grown anxious too. Is there any way this will go away? And what can I do to bring our life back to normal?


----------



## littlebaker (Oct 19, 2017)

I sense that you are getting bored with your life with him. The first thing you need to address is his IBS. Encourage him about treatments and other natural remedies that could help treat IBS. Try to make him understand by inspiring him that you have a lot of plans for your relationship, building a family and your future. However, if you are becoming stressed and depressed about the situation, then I suggest you need to consult someone that could help you go through this. Try reading relevant stories about this and keep finding helpful ways to handle your emotions, worries and depression. Remember that you have to be strong for him. I'm hoping for his fast recovery and that you also feel better.


----------



## Positiveside (Apr 19, 2017)

Thank you littlebaker for taking your time to respond to my agony. I and my partner decided to get premarital counseling to help us both to get through his IBS and also to help him push through and fight his condition. I am hoping that this is a good decision for us as a couple.


----------

